#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Лама Чопа

## Ometoff

Так случилось что одновременно я возобновил практику дхармы, нашёл куда то подевавшийся текст садханы лама Чопа и вычитал в книге геше Тинлея о том что необходимо каждый день читать лама Чопа. Так вот возник вопрос с первой строчки:
"Из сферы великого блаженства я являю себя Гуру-Йидамом"
Можно просто читать садхану или необходимо визуализировать себя Гуру - Йидамом? Если визуализировать то что конкретно? Практику йидамов не делал никогда. Может кто то пояснить что делать конкретно?

----------


## Нико

> Так случилось что одновременно я возобновил практику дхармы, нашёл куда то подевавшийся текст садханы лама Чопа и вычитал в книге геше Тинлея о том что необходимо каждый день читать лама Чопа. Так вот возник вопрос с первой строчки:
> "Из сферы великого блаженства я являю себя Гуру-Йидамом"
> Можно просто читать садхану или необходимо визуализировать себя Гуру - Йидамом? Если визуализировать то что конкретно? Практику йидамов не делал никогда. Может кто то пояснить что делать конкретно?


Гммм... А посвящение уровня Ануттары у Вас хоть есть?

----------


## Ometoff

> Гммм... А посвящение уровня Ануттары у Вас хоть есть?


Когда ходил на учение там было условие иметь посвящение или благославление Белой Тары. На благославлении я был два раза, соответственно после этого и присутствовал на учениях по гуру-йоге.

----------


## Ometoff

Да и в книге по Лоджонгу геше Тинлей пишет что раньше пракимка Лама Чопа давалась не всем, а теперь есть возможность пользоваться этим текстом открыто. Я когда то в центре Ламы Цонкапы получил текст садханы Лама Чопа жёлтую книжецу интересного формата. Геше Тинлей пишет что в этой садхане собраны все тексты Сутры и Тантры вкратце и надо обязательно читать этот текст для накопления заслуг.

----------


## Нико

> Когда ходил на учение там было условие иметь посвящение или благославление Белой Тары. На благославлении я был два раза, соответственно после этого и присутствовал на учениях по гуру-йоге.


Этого недостаточно. Для чтения гуру-пуджи у Вас должно иметься посвящение уровня Ануттара-йога-тантры. Если нет - расслабьтесь.

----------


## Ometoff

Итак, теперь после моей поездки в Москву у меня есть посвящения уровня Ануттара-йога-тантры. Теперь можно практиковать или хотя бы читать садхану "Лама Чопа" ? Обязателен ли лунг на данную садхану? Если да то когда при каких учениях учителя дают лунг на данную садхану? И ещё если есть у кого комментарии на практику Лама Чопа прошу выложить или дать ссылки. Вообще, кто практикует данную садхану, поделитесь информацией пожалуйста. Хочется практиковать садхану Лама Чопа, но недостаточно знаний.

----------


## Нико

> Итак, теперь после моей поездки в Москву у меня есть посвящения уровня Ануттара-йога-тантры. Теперь можно практиковать или хотя бы читать садхану "Лама Чопа" ? Обязателен ли лунг на данную садхану? Если да то когда при каких учениях учителя дают лунг на данную садхану? И ещё если есть у кого комментарии на практику Лама Чопа прошу выложить или дать ссылки. Вообще, кто практикует данную садхану, поделитесь информацией пожалуйста. Хочется практиковать садхану Лама Чопа, но недостаточно знаний.


У геше Тинлея была книга "Практика необычной Гуру-йоги". Это и есть каменты на ЛЧ.

----------

Ometoff (12.12.2015)

----------

